# Watery milk



## Abbey0020 (Aug 13, 2022)

My ewe Is producing watery milk and won't let her lamb drink couldnthis be mastitis cause she has no other signs apart from what I've mentioned any ideas to what it could be and what to do (I do sup feed the lamb already)


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2022)

Watery milk is never good.  Is the udder hot or more swollen or "hard" feeling?  Or the opposite, is it very slack and looks like she has nothing?  
Watery milk is usually sign of a type of coliform (e-coli) mastitis, sometimes klebsiella... but with klebsiella, she will get very sick and often they do not make it.  Coliform is serious but they often will overcome it .... she can be treated with antibiotics. Use TODAY mastitis medicine... the cetiflor antibiotics are shown to have the best effect. Both in the udder up the teats, and shots.  If you have LA200 or 300 use it at max suggested dose... These are both to help prevent secondary infections as they are not seen as overly effective against the bacteria causing the mastitis. Also using something like a fluxinine antibiotic can help with relief of the inflamation... but they are all secondary responses.
Since she did not have much udder to start, and she has this problem now, my suggestion is to cull her from the herd.  Once an animal has mastitis, they are often prone to getting it again.  It will contaminate the environment worse and they are neither a healthy animal nor are they financially productive. 
Once they have mastitis that is very watery, it is seldom that they will come back into their milk this lactation, and very unlikely to have milk the next time around.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 14, 2022)

Ok thanks


----------

